#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Runet - Fedra:  Νέα έκδοση του Fedra

## Xάρης

Από 31 Ιουλίου 2010 υπάρχει μια νέα έκδοση του Fedra.

Θα την κατεβάσετε από *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## Xάρης

Στις 17 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010 κυκλοφόρησε η νέα έκδοση του Fedra.

 Θα την κατεβάσετε από *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

